# Fuji F770



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Anyone here using this camera? what do you think of it,


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Was looking myself at this.

Seems to get a good review.

m.dpreview.com/news/2012/01/05/FujifilmF770_F750


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

What is the cheapest price you have seen it for? Cheapest here is £203


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

£180 on eBay.
£220 online.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

£180 on ebay must be reconditioned??


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

After some more reading i have found out that there is a fuji f750 which is a little bit cheaper than the F770, the only difference is that the F770 has GPS.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I bought one for taking on holiday, really impressed with the 20x zoom and good clear pics as well. I have not really experimented yet so only really used it in point and shoot mode.

I have just shot this a minute ago in auto mode close up.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

And just so that you can see how good the zoom is,


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Did you buy the F770 or the F750?


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

F770exr


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

bikeit said:


> £180 on ebay must be reconditioned??


Was listed as new but I had doubts.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

bikeit said:


> After some more reading i have found out that there is a fuji f750 which is a little bit cheaper than the F770, the only difference is that the F770 has GPS.


Yeah, not really an essential feature.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> Was listed as new but I had doubts.


Got a link to it? It maybe a grey import seller from HK/USA


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

PaulTheo said:


> And just so that you can see how good the zoom is,


Crikey! Nice ****!


----------

